# Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (56K beware)



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (56k beware)*

Now you can build your own


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

HOLY POOP!!!


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## Carbon.Mk2-J90 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

nice, I'd love to see the law suits over that...


----------



## CopiousX (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Carbon.Mk2-J90)*

f-ME








Talk about skilllzzzz


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*
















That's pretty cool. More info?


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Y2kSI)*

wow. Any closeups on panel gaps? Car looks first rate!


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Y2kSI)*

The interior was done quite well. And I love the "engine cover" LOL


----------



## TSLJETTAGUY (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (rossi46)*

Coolest thread of the day award


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (TSLJETTAGUY)*

id love to see the rear end with the tail lights on.... looks like the guy did a great job. Did he start out with an old SL?


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (cerksies)*

that car gets the "cool fake" award......drive the streets with it and see how many experts take a second look, i know i would


----------



## 4Runner (Jan 27, 2002)

That car is a brilant piece of craftsmanship!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (cerksies)*

Remarkably similiar!! Someone should post a pic of the real thing so we can compare.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

HOLY CRAP!!! That is just incredible... what did it start from??? Gads...


----------



## christurismohk (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS TOO AMAZING!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I just have to use all caps)


----------



## 2ljunkie (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (christurismohk)*

Wow!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (2ljunkie)*

Wow.
That's...something.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*








not to bad that looks kinda neet 

what did that thing start as...


_Modified by roccostud at 2:59 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_what did that thing start as...


Looks like an Old Mercedes (see steering wheel in the first few pics)


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed*

Wonder if he can get warranty service on that


----------



## VW126 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (ATL_Av8r)*

That "thing" was made from a Mercedes C126 Coupe (560 SEC for example)


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (VW126)*

hahaha, YES. i wonder how much all that cost?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


_Quote »_










At least they _updated_ the engine







I need that _update_ for my 6.3


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (l5gcw0b)*

wow, wow wow
a true enthusiast.
i would take that car and go straight to a mercedes dealership and say "Hi, its time for my first oil change". watch the look on all those faces....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (AxeAngel)*

I'm speechless...


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

that truly is amazing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mecca666 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MZMDCM99)*

It was built in Poland. More info for those literate in Polish:
http://forum.streetracing.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1879


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MZMDCM99)*

Wow...
Guy who built it: _"When you want a car that isn't yet in production, build it yourself...That's what I always say!_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (ASurroca)*

here is a rear shot for those who want to see.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (cerksies)*

What you guys don't realize is that is how the real ones are actually built







Surplus of old SECs laying around gave MB the cost cutting idea


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Silly_me)*

Exterior:
















vs.








Interior:








vs.
















Engine:








vs.








Pretty Good IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Silly_me)*

I have to admit that is simply amazing. I would like to meet the guy that could panel beat that fender. With all the weird curves and angles that takes incredible skill. I would love to be that good. I am ok at the occasional door ding but that is incredible.
I have only one problem with it. The engine bay.








Sheesh with all the money and effort put into it you would think they would spruce it up. My '65 mustang's engine bay is cleaner and i only have at most 10% invested in my car compared to what he has invested.


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (mecca666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mecca666* »_It was built in Poland. More info for those literate in Polish:
http://forum.streetracing.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1879


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice Find!!

The site I found the original set of photos on was Polish and offered no accompanying text/specs/info, just an album.


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

one word - wow


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Runner* »_That car is a brilant piece of craftsmanship!


_Quote, originally posted by *memnuts* »_I have to admit that is simply amazing. I would like to meet the guy that could panel beat that fender. With all the weird curves and angles that takes incredible skill.

Make no mistake, the men behind this car are supremely talented. Not sure of their backgrounds but this project could easily be a calling card for their expertise. More and more companies are out-sourcing their needs. Given more resources and help, these men could start their own firm and make a go at building concept cars for contractors.


_Quote, originally posted by *memnuts* »_I have only one problem with it. The engine bay.
Sheesh with all the money and effort put into it you would think they would spruce it up.

Once again cost cutting rears it's ugly head...


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (VW126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW126* »_That "thing" was made from a Mercedes C126 Coupe (560 SEC for example)









Good call.
Initially I was wondering if it was something along the lines of a W123. The shell clearly has a late 70s to mid/late 80s look about it. Looking at the wheel, shape of the rear, steering wheel, and the length of the original over-hangs clears things up a bit.

The original car is a C126 500 SEC:


























































^^That is not the EXACT car.

I also came across some specs and the asking price. I'll post in a bit.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (fitch)*

Wow, that is one good job. Can they make a Nardo


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Rennwagen)*








holy poop!



_Modified by vapor at 2:10 PM 5-19-2003_


----------



## IvanGDR (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (vapor)*

The guy should have its own Discovery Channel TV show


----------



## -Norbert- (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (IvanGDR)*

The asking price for that car i 250 000 EURO ...
//NOBY


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (-Norbert-)*

Well, considering the real one is going to cost upwards of $500,000, then this seems like a deal. What you're not getting for half the price is, of course, all the tecnological advances Mercedes has made in the last 20 years, but if you can live without all the techno gee-gaws and super high top speed then you'll definately get your money's worth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to great work!


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (JettaPat)*

If you guys need me to translate let me know








I can't believe what this guy pulled off....wow


----------



## The Apple (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

Speachless.


----------



## dystique (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (The Apple)*

wow...great money and effort went into that car


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (-Norbert-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Norbert-* »_The asking price for that car i 250 000 EURO ...
//NOBY

That's *$291,541.76 US*... though it is _negotiable_









*Roughly translated from the German*
*Data:* 
205 KW (279 HP), no color indication, gasoline 

*Characteristics:* 
ABS, air conditioning system, mechanism, zentralverriegelung, el. Going away barrier, leather equipment, light alloy wheels, navigation system, el. Window lifter 

*Description:* 
Mercedes SLR Replica, everything like original, leather, 20 tariff tire, Navi COMMAND, climate. Over 2 years manual work clean-put. Vehicle was visited by car picture and etc. and appears shortly into car picture expenditurenear info. via email/telephone 

*Offerer:* 
Maciej Gaweda 
Pl-03-147 Krakau 
Tel.: +48 - 601/782304


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (passaturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passaturbo* »_*If you guys need me to translate let me know*










Please feel free to translate any of this Polish site's write up:

http://www.motoforum.pl/312/vision.html 

The little I've made out... 

340 km/h
tire section:
245/40 
275/35


----------



## MJGunn (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

Anyone else think that if you had 300k to spend on a car, you could likely afford to just buy the real one?


----------



## mecca666 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MJGunn)*

There was WAY less than 300K invested to build the car. More along the lines of 50-100K, maybe less. You have to realize it was built in Poland and labor is dirt cheap over here. 
As to the car's specs: 340 km/h is the tacho speed. No mention of the actual max speed. Wheels are 20", functional GPS navigation system installed, dual HIDs to light the road.
The guy that started the project is a renowned retro car enthusiast, restored (among others) a 1968 MKII Jag and a 1939 Steyr 55.


_Modified by mecca666 at 10:24 AM 5-20-2003_


----------



## SquEEzin (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (mecca666)*

GODDAMN! that's gotta be up for best find of ths year! that guy must be one helluva custom fabricator! i would love to see him in the streets, just so i could shake his hand!


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

another go...

_Quote, originally posted by *passaturbo* »_*If you guys need me to translate let me know*











Please feel free to translate any of this Polish site's write up:

http://www.motoforum.pl/312/vision.html 

Anyone?


----------



## mr.eddie (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


_Quote »_


















Dont want to sound like a nitpicker, but the "nose" of the hood seems too bulgy on the remake. Oh well, awesome work though!


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

Jesus Christ, unreal...


----------



## HVB G60 (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, respect! This guy really knows how to use his hands...


----------



## NielsNV (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (HVB G60)*






















That is soooooo great!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (NielsNV)*

Holy Moly


----------



## grilledpickle (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MJGunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJGunn* »_Anyone else think that if you had 300k to spend on a car, you could likely afford to just buy the real one?
















But they CRAFTED this one BY HAND, i believe thats the point.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

That's crazy!!!!!


----------



## theevilshiftkey (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (grilledpickle)*









Oh, and... HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL!!!


_Modified by theevilshiftkey at 8:42 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## kenratboy (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (roccostud)*

Well, the outside is awesome, but the inside needs some work.


----------



## dabble (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (kenratboy)*

wow....simply amazing


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_RevLimit_* »_el. Going away barrier

Because hey, everyone needs one of those






















That thing is incredible!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*









Not a fan of the bugeyes


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

I like the interior in the knockoff better. Much cleaner, less doofy.


----------



## jlammy (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (LuxNova)*

Now that is NICE























I am speechless


----------



## MJGunn (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (grilledpickle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grilledpickle* »_















But they CRAFTED this one BY HAND, i believe thats the point.









Generally, the point of a replica is that it costs way less than the actual car. I'm impressed that they did it all by hand, but does it look like its worth anywhere near 300k? Nope.....


----------



## Sessland (May 21, 2003)

Let me start off by saying that I never though being Polish would come in handy....but I'll be damned.

Here is a rough translation/interpretation of most of the answers to questions that people had in the original forum.

Here goes:
--------------
Like I said before but nobody believed me, here are the first pics of the first SLR in Poland. My buddy Robert built the first replica of this car, he put in over 2 years of daily hard work

Tak jak juz kiedys pisalem, ale nikt nie chcial mi uwierzyc, wiec prezentuje zdjecia pierwszego Mercedesa SLR w Polsce. 
Premiera tego auta odbedzie sie dopiero za rok, ale moj kolega Robert zrobil pierwsza replike tego auta. Wlozyl w to auto ponad 2 lata codziennej ciezkiej pracy.
-------------
It's all custom, it used to be a Mercedes 500 SEC from 1988, the car is not aluminium, but some parts are.

wszystko handwerk 
byl to mercedes 500 SEC z roku 1988 
samochod jest ze stali, nie z aluminium, ale niektore czesci nadwozia ma z aluminium

--------------
The proportions are the same to the centimeter of the original. Robert was at the showing of the car and measured everything. It only looks smaller on some of the pictures.

proporcje nie sa inne, sa co do centymetra identyczne z oryginalem 
Robert byl wtedy na wystawie, gdzie stal ten prototyp i mierzyl wszystko............ na tych zdjeciach tylko tak wyglada jakby byl mniejszy

-----------------
Some guy says the only thing that I would change is to pain the rear lights red like the original
Homeboy replies with, the lights in the original are white also, they turn red when the handbrake is applied. The car is metal with a reinforced floor. During testing someone mentioned that it's better and stiffer than an original benz. 

Jest cudowny, i jedyne co ja bym w nim zmienil to pomalowal tylne lampy na czerwono - jak w oryginale 
lampy w oryginale tez sa biale, swieca sie na czerwono jak jest hamulec wcisniety 
baza to Mercedes 500 SEC z silnikiem 279 KM 
auto jest z blachy i ma bardzo umocniona podloge, przy badaniach facet w warsztacie powiedzial, ze jest lepszy i sztywniejszy niz oryginalny mercedes. 
autko jest perfekcyjnie wykonane
--------------
The door handles are from a Barchetty and the engine cover form a S4000 CDI
klamki sa od barchetty, a pokrywa od S400 CDI 
-----------------

Sql Wrote:
I wonder where he got those lamps from

Maciek
they were hand made a formed in a firm that specializes in custom work. The molds are already done, so you can make more since the molds are there
The windows were also custom made, it was hard to make the back and side windows
Sql napisal: 
ciekaw jestem skad lampy wytrzasnal.... 
Maciek 

recznie robione i tloczone w jakies firmie krakowskiej na specjalne zamowienie zrobione zostaly formy lamp, wiec mozna teraz robic te lampy hurtowo, bo forma jest 
szyby tez byly robione na zamowienie, trudno bylo zrobic tylna szybe i boczne
----------------------
They have 75.000 euro into this car
robota kosztowala 75.000 euro 

--------------

Don't bother me if things aren't 100% verbatim, like I said, it's a rough work. There were other things that were answered in this forum, so I won't bother reposting them.


----------



## NielsNV (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (NielsNV)*

When I visit Poland, I'm checking this car out. The guy says much of the work was done especially for this car at a local bodt shop. The hardest parts where the rear and side windows. The forum users at streetracing.pl kept pestering the guy if the car is for sale. It has been said people are offering the owner 200,000 euros for the car. If any of you live in germany and can get a copy of Autobild, there was or there will be a 4 page article on that car.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Sessland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sessland* »_Let me start off by saying that I never though being Polish would come in handy....but I'll be damned.

Here is a rough translation/interpretation of most of the answers to questions that people had in the original forum.


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJTy180 (Nov 6, 2001)

so whats that piece run in the 1/4?


----------



## TommyR1 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Hawkmoon)*

CZYSTY BAJER.....TERAZ POLSKA
This made my day!!!!
We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!!
In the mean time check out this sweet ride... http://members.lycos.co.uk/sp33d3r/skodarapid.htm


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (TommyR1)*

japierdikam, kolesz. What was that before? A skoda. lol. Tylko w Polsce.


----------



## Rennwagen1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

DAAAMMMMMM, boy got mad skilz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Delux (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Rennwagen1)*

bwahahahah. "tylko w polsce" is right. kupa polakow wyskakuje na vortexie :rofl:


----------



## HitManSE (Apr 30, 2003)

What a time consuming pain in the @ss that must have been. Kit cars take a while to finish up.


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (HitManSE)*

Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubstein (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

C'mon boys - it's all Paintshop Pro! Look at the resolution of the car compared to the backgrounds. Looks like someone took the construction of a concept car and pasted it to several backgrounds!


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Delux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delux* »_bwahahahah. "tylko w polsce" is right. kupa polakow wyskakuje na vortexie :rofl:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














w00t w00t!!


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (dj_wawa)*

Dubstein, if you would have read what I read on the polish forums you wouldn't be saying that. The car exists and is real. The owner drivers it almost daily.


----------



## Dubstein (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Ascariss)*

Fair enough.....I'd hate to take away credit from the person who spend the time on the car. 
I have a hard time imagining how the body parts are stamped out....it would take 6 months and a lot of money just to buy the tooling. It's not like you can pound them out with a ball peen hammer!
D


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Ascariss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ascariss* »_If any of you live in germany and can get a copy of Autobild, there was or there will be a 4 page article on that car.

I live in the Netherlands, but we've got a subscription, I'll keep an eye out for it!!!!!


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

The story is in "AutoBild Test&Tuning". In the regular mag, it´s just the AutoBild of the week (double page picture).
The interior alone must have cost a fortune, custom leather especially on the dash is expensive. 250k is a lot of money, though, especially since the SLR wil "only" cost between 350k and 400k.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_The story is in "AutoBild Test&Tuning".

I also get that, I let my dad bring it with him each month, together with "SportAuto".....


----------



## Chris V (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Dubstein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstein* »_
I have a hard time imagining how the body parts are stamped out....it would take 6 months and a lot of money just to buy the tooling. It's not like you can pound them out with a ball peen hammer!
D

How do you think restorations on classic cars are done? Yes, hammer and dolley. An english wheel, and sandbags. You can hammerform pretty much anything with basic tools.
http://covell.biz
Here are individually hand hammered pieces welded and hand formed together in a street rod shop:


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (ASurroca)*

Whoa, that is just too awesome! Good thing I didn't heed your 56k warning...









_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_
Guy who built it: _"When you want a car that isn't yet in production, build it yourself...That's what I always say!_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*









Anyone else think only the engine cover is new?


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Son of a B...5er!)*









Now that's a car, beauty. And can only be designed by the one and only, Chip Foose. Amazing designer.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Chris V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris V* »_









OMG..... perfection.....


----------



## Sessland (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Dubstein)*

You obviously have never watched Monster Garage on TLC


----------



## 13 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Son of a B...5er!)*

i think i'll get in on this action; 
Ten samochud jest piektny. Congratulucje som odemnie dla kogo co zrobil ten samochud. 
Can you tell I haven’t done the Polish thing in some time?








Luke


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Chris V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris V* »_










:lumber:


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Sessland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sessland* »_You obviously have never watched Monster Garage on TLC









I have seen monster garage its good, but here its on the discovery channel. Still the program about Chip Foose and his designs on TLC was amazing. He has some of the best sketches.
His site, just up recently has a limited number of his drawings.
http://www.chipfoose.com


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Ascariss)*

does anyone have the concept of the slr? for some reason it looks a bit tall to me..


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Ascariss)*

hell yea, Poland reprezentin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MZMDCM99)*

Why do I think it would have been easier to just make a real slr?, lol.


----------



## Sessland (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (FiveAinOne)*

Check my translation of the polish posts.
Some people mentioned that the car looks larger/smaller etc, According to the polish posts, the car is 100% the dimensions that the concept is


----------



## Chris V (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Ascariss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ascariss* »_
I have seen monster garage its good, but here its on the discovery channel. Still the program about Chip Foose and his designs on TLC was amazing. He has some of the best sketches.
His site, just up recently has a limited number of his drawings.
http://www.chipfoose.com 

http://www.jivehost.com/~andyw...n.htm


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Chris V)*

HOLY CRAP!!! that is some SERIOUS love/time well spent..... I don't think I'll ever have the resources to do anything like that...
dang that's wicked....Did I read somehing about Polish Power in this thread? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemesisjetta00 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (4Runner)*

that and awesome job, and i really cant' say anything bad about it lol damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (nemesisjetta00)*

Chris V, thanks for the link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ascariss)*

AUTOBILD picked up the same story, here are some new photos:


----------



## fact-ory (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

Hi guys,
I'm just got the link from a friend. Really amazing this work!
I read, that the car glass was made individual also.
I'm just working on a Countach-replica and search for a frontscreen.
How can I contact those guys to ask them, if they can help me?
My mail adress: 
[email protected]
Sorry abaout my bad english, but as a newcomer in this forum an a german ...


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (fact-ory)*

that is insane!!!!!
i can barely fix a dent in a fender with bondo, and this guys making his own car!!!!
talk about skills! that is amazing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (lacuna)*

I wonder how much money he spent on buying all the new interior + exterior parts from Mercedes, most likely thosands.


----------



## Ascariss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (watson)*

watson, actually a lot of the stuff if not all of it was custom made. The paltform is the only thing old, from the 88 500 SEC. The car cost around 75,000 Euros to build.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Ascariss)*

Wow. Props to him! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

Unbelivable!! That car has impressed everyone on the net I think. I've found links to this thread on a couple of different sites in the last week.


----------



## 1.8CL (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (irsa76)*

Truly amazing. Talk about craftsmanship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I only wish I had that kind of determination








I think Mercedes should buy this car, and use it in their ads with the classic beer advertising slogan: "Often imitated, never duplicated"
Ok, that was bad.










_Modified by 1.8CL at 6:15 PM 5-24-2003_


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

simply bloody amazing congrats mate...


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (PineappleMonkey)*

This replica would be that much nicer if he saw fit to drop in one of these:










_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_Can they make a Nardo









A car like this was at one of the last two Tokyo Auto Salons. IIRC, it was a Nardo front-end on the body of a Diablo or so.


----------



## autocad (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

That man has talent!


----------



## nine2six (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

wow mad props!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (fact-ory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fact-ory* »_Hi guys,
I'm just got the link from a friend. Really amazing this work!
I read, that the car glass was made individual also.
I'm just working on a Countach-replica and search for a frontscreen.
How can I contact those guys to ask them, if they can help me?
My mail adress: 
[email protected]
Sorry abaout my bad english, but as a newcomer in this forum an a german ...









Frag mal bei AutoBild an, die können dir eher weiterhelfen.


----------



## jomo3vw (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (haydar)*

Purely Awesome, a love affair with a car. True craftsmanship!!!
Does anyone remember the Ferrari video where the guy built a scale model, yet fully working/functioning replica of a Ferrari, forgot the model.
The web address had "john gerton" in it. The builder was interviewed in the video.
It showed the model running, functioning tach, valve springs, spark plugs, dash lights, taillights, gated shifterm, rims and tires, etc. It was the first time in my life my jaw dropped wide-open and I was truly amazed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The cool part was, the guy that built the Ferrari was so humble about it. 



_Modified by jomo3vw at 6:42 AM 5-27-2003_


----------



## rabia_79 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*








hi guys, just a question the pops, where could they buy the rear lamps or the from lights, i might consider such a project


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

Vortex in the media:
This SLR post has made it to Autoweek, June 2 issue, including 3 pictures! 
It's on page 9.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (jomo3vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jomo3vw* »_Purely Awesome, a love affair with a car. True craftsmanship!!!
Does anyone remember the Ferrari video where the guy built a scale model, yet fully working/functioning replica of a Ferrari, forgot the model.
The web address had "john gerton" in it. The builder was interviewed in the video.
It showed the model running, functioning tach, valve springs, spark plugs, dash lights, taillights, gated shifterm, rims and tires, etc. It was the first time in my life my jaw dropped wide-open and I was truly amazed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The cool part was, the guy that built the Ferrari was so humble about it. 
_Modified by jomo3vw at 6:42 AM 5-27-2003_

i would like to see this!!!


----------



## Wrong Beach (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_Vortex in the media:
This SLR post has made it to Autoweek, June 2 issue, including 3 pictures! 
It's on page 9.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


haha, thats how i found out about this thread, i'm on the site almost every damn day


----------



## jomo3vw (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (kleckers69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleckers69* »_
i would like to see this!!!

awesome
i found it, CHECK THIS OUT!
http://www.johnegerton.co.uk/cmcc/ferrari312.rm


----------



## Egorka (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_Vortex in the media:
This SLR post has made it to Autoweek, June 2 issue, including 3 pictures! 
It's on page 9.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VORTEX IS GETTING WORLWIDE FAMOUS!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrl8 (May 30, 2003)

Hey, What happened to the picture you originally had here...now it's just an icon for cars.co.nz...Can you repost it or email it to me..that was a choice pic!!!!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_The story is in "AutoBild Test&Tuning". In the regular mag, it´s just the AutoBild of the week (double page picture).

I just got it, and it's a great article. The car is rock-solid (as opposed to many kitcars), Mercedes did try to buy it from him, the local MB-dealer helped out (35% discount on parts etc) and now he wants to do a Maybach.


----------



## theevilshiftkey (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Somebody should make a PayPal account for this guy. We can all contribute to it to show our appreciation for him being the coolest car guy on the planet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## case sensitive (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re:*

Autoweek is how I found out about it!
The biggest + for this car: It's a diesel!!!! That CDi way back on the translation, translates to Common-Rail, Direct injection!!!!
Excelent job to the guy who built this beauty!!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bawlsyTDi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bawlsyTDi* »_Autoweek is how I found out about it!
The biggest + for this car: It's a diesel!!!! That CDi way back on the translation, translates to Common-Rail, Direct injection!!!!
Excelent job to the guy who built this beauty!!

Nope, it's just the regular V8 from the SEC, it's an 88, no cats, with 265hp. The car does 0-60 in about 7 seconds.
Only the enginecover came from an S400CDI.....


----------



## Golf4GTI (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Golf4GTI)*

wow, truly amazing work.
(btw. anyone else notice this thread has been viewed 370k times







)


----------



## case sensitive (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_
Nope, it's just the regular V8 from the SEC, it's an 88, no cats, with 265hp. The car does 0-60 in about 7 seconds.
Only the enginecover came from an S400CDI.....

My mistake... Though it would be cool to see a CDI in that car.


----------



## f1kichigai05 (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bawlsyTDi)*

sweet jesus. now thats art. i think im gonna convert my car into an aztek


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (ike bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ike bora* »_(btw. anyone else notice this thread has been viewed 370k times







)

Whoaaa....


----------



## strohj (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ike bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ike bora* »_wow, truly amazing work.
(btw. anyone else notice this thread has been viewed 370k times







)

Yikes, it´s up to 390k times now. I wonder what happened. Either the counter went nuts, or this thread is posted on about 3 mil. boards.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_
Yikes, it´s up to 390k times now. I wonder what happened. Either the counter went nuts, or this thread is posted on about 3 mil. boards.


Option 2, as it even was mentioned in US carmags.....


----------



## GTInolonger (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Eolair)*

It CAN'T be right - the "lumber thread" is still only under 100k!


----------



## Sessland (May 21, 2003)

Personally I caught this thread on [H]ardOCP.com and I think it was also slashdotted. 
The amount of traffic those sites get is crazy, if even 1/10th of those people clicked on this thread....that number could be right


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_
Nope, it's just the regular V8 from the SEC, it's an 88, no cats, with 265hp. 

That doesnt make sense. The 500 w/o cat makes 231 hp, the 560 w/o cats makes 300 hp. The 560 w/cats makes 250 hp.
Anyways, I cant believe the skills this guy has, but it's basically the same thing that is done at the factories when they make a show car. The only difference is that the factory has a team of engineers and unlimited funds.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Anyways, I cant believe the skills this guy has, but it's basically the same thing that is done at the factories when they make a show car. The only difference is that the factory has a team of engineers and unlimited funds.

...and much more advanced tools and computer aided everything. That's what these guys doesn't have and THAT makes it even more amazing!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_That doesnt make sense. The 500 w/o cat makes 231 hp, the 560 w/o cats makes 300 hp. The 560 w/cats makes 250 hp.

That's what the article in AutoBild Test&Tuning said.....

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Anyways, I cant believe the skills this guy has, but it's basically the same thing that is done at the factories when they make a show car. The only difference is that the factory has a team of engineers and unlimited funds.

The guy is a very talented car-restorer, mainly Jaguars, so he is experienced in building cars from scratch.


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (MartijnGizmo)*








son of a beach... 
simpy amazing...
The guy could build anything litaraly


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Re: (nuke941)*

The thing that kills me is the fact that not a single one of us car weasels would ever think it wasn't the real thing if we saw it on the street. We'd be collectively making a mess of our trousers


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (PerL)*

holy crap! 432,xxx views of this thread so far!


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bigelliot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigelliot* »_holy crap! 432,xxx views of this thread so far!









Well thanks to the Auto Week article


----------



## dmckee (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (jomo3vw)*

I tryed the link and it wouldn't connect. can you check it or email me thwe link.
It may not be showing the whole link???????
Thanks


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dmckee)*

Thats amazing


----------



## QuackDuck (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re:*

It must have been labor of love, and it shows








It's nice to see something interesting come out of my old country


----------



## _RevLimit_ (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (MKII GTI)*

It's official







, the view count of this thread is









_Quote, originally posted by *MKII GTI* »_
Well thanks to the Auto Week article
















It was in the high 200s ~ low 300s before that.










































































Looking foward to his Maybach project.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (_RevLimit_)*

Oh, the window-switches come from a Peugeot 206, and the home-molded headlights are equiped with the HID-units of the Passat W8 and the Phaeton, mounted above eachother. He got them from friends that work at an Audi crash-centre.....


----------



## dmckee (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (jomo3vw) working model of small scale ferrari*

tryed to connect to the link but nothing came up are you sure this is the correct address?


----------



## dmckee (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (jomo3vw)*

Quote, originally posted by kleckers69 »

_Quote, originally posted by *jomo3vw* »_
awesome
i found it, CHECK THIS OUT!
http://www.johnegerton.co.uk/cmcc/ferrari312.rm

I couldn't make the link work, any suggestions


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (dmckee)*

I wonder who sent it to autoweek. I sent them the IRL minister of information pic. I bet they got a few of them.


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (dmckee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmckee* »_Quote, originally posted by kleckers69 »

I couldn't make the link work, any suggestions
















Did a bit of google search as I remeber the Vid (which I think is about the guy who built an ultra-exact Ferrari 312 scale model with even the engine working). But It turned out nothing. Sorry can´t help you, website from the link is down.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_
Did a bit of google search as I remeber the Vid (which I think is about the guy who built an ultra-exact Ferrari 312 scale model with even the engine working). But It turned out nothing. Sorry can´t help you, website from the link is down.

First hit on Google: http://static.hugi.is/misc/movies/ferrari312.rm


----------



## SpeedMan (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (grue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grue* »_The thing that kills me is the fact that not a single one of us car weasels would ever think it wasn't the real thing if we saw it on the street. We'd be collectively making a mess of our trousers









LOL, agree to that. I'd never be able to see the difference if I never saw it here first.
That guy is incredibly skillful!!


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (SpeedMan)*

* WOW *


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Re: (_RevLimit_)*


----------



## invidious (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FiveAinOne)*

insane


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Re: (invidious)*

I was actually pointing out how different they look..


----------



## SLKhunnie (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FiveAinOne)*

Are the gaps above the headlights normal?


----------



## nanook242 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SLKhunnie)*

For those who want to read the Web version of the article in Autobild:
http://www.autobild.de/suche/a...0dc53
Here some facts from it in English:
Builder: Robert Furtak, Church Historian now working as car restorer
Metal Works by Feliks Ciask, master coachworker
Measrurements taken from 1:18 scale model
original car was a 500 SEC which was shortened by 29cm
Windows, lamps etc made on his own with help from firms
Mercedes Benz heard of it and wanted to buy the car, but he didn't agree
The local Mercedes Benz shop gave the guys a 30% of on all parts and works for the finishing.
They also did help with the painting and the preworks for it.
This is the best thing I have seen in years...more then well done, a mastership.
Regards Ecki


----------



## K04passaturbonium (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FiveAinOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiveAinOne* »_I was actually pointing out how different they look..

Yea now it looks different after the guy built it MB changed it a bit......if you look at the original concept its almost identical.


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (K04passaturbonium)*

has this thread really been viewed more than 717k times??? Damn, maybe Jamie needs a Mercedes site!
dc


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dan337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan337* »_has this thread really been viewed more than 717k times??? Damn, maybe Jamie needs a Mercedes site!
dc

Yeah, it was posted at dotcom and in AutoWeek I believe.....


----------



## DutchPug (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re:*

WOW, just saw this thread, the dude got some amazing skills!!


----------



## Dub1 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

Simply amazing


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_HOLY CRAP!!! That is just incredible... what did it start from??? Gads...

merc 6.9 engine, it was done by some polish guy over a year ago and he didit just from spy and preproduction photos. i guess that he is really famous in europe. 
the catch sell price was around 150 or 200k if i am rembering correctly . . .just get a real one


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (rempel)*

views 896677


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_views 896677


Yeah, no wonder, I also got the link for this thread a couple of weeks ago in an email.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_views 896677


um... make that 896891


----------



## SVTFecus (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FiveAinOne)*

I think I could tell it from the production version on the street, but that car is simply an *amazing* project!! I love it.


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

haha back from the dead


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I wonder where it is now


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I still can't get over the outrageous amount of skill represented by that car. Its pretty mind boggling.


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_RevLimit_* »_

















































all i can sy is WOW--holy smack!!! that is friggin awesome...what did it start as???


----------



## SVTFecus (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (jettajake00)*

Hey dude - did you look at the very first post?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

bump bdump bump


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Very nice work, kuddos too the builder, aside from panel gaps, that thing is amazing.


----------



## khpoon (Apr 9, 2003)

wow~~~ it's great!!


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

My friend and his girlfriend both works at MB. The story I heard was this guy did an amazing job with the replica (needless to say). One would think that he got a job offer from MB, but no.... not even close.
The guy made a terrible mistake. He took the replica to an auto show where MB was going to present the real SLR. He had the car under a sheet of cloth and presented the car outside of the autoshow. The presenter for MB saw what happened and thought he was fired and was not informed. The guy made a call to the headquarter about getting fired and was quite upset. That's when MB learned that someone had created a replica of the SLR. The guy was being sued for patent infringement.
This is what I was told back in Oct of 2003 at a VW gtg from a friend who works at MB.


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (PDing)*

I love it when someone hears something from someone who heard it from their cousin twice removed and so forth.
No, he's not getting sued.


----------



## willisit (Nov 21, 2003)

Certainly an incredible achievement.... I think it looks nothing like the car it's supposed to be but even then it's still quite beautiful.


----------



## SVTFecus (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (willisit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willisit* »_Certainly an incredible achievement.... I think it looks nothing like the car it's supposed to be but even then it's still quite beautiful.

It's supposed to look like the concept from '99. The only one that was around when he started building it. MB changed it for production and that's what you see in the magazines as the SLR.
Here's the original concept:


----------



## willisit (Nov 21, 2003)

Ah I see... now it looks much closer!
I live right near where they are testing these things (in the UK) and I've driven side by side to one - so I can tell you how different to the replica and concept the real thing is.
However, the replica and the concept are very much alike. Top work!


----------



## SVTFecus (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (willisit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willisit* »_Ah I see... now it looks much closer!
I live right near where they are testing these things (in the UK) and I've driven side by side to one - so I can tell you how different to the replica and concept the real thing is.
However, the replica and the concept are very much alike. Top work!

I am rediculously jealous of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just have to guess as to the presence that the production SLR has on the road. But, yeah - that's a different topic.


----------



## willisit (Nov 21, 2003)

It's immense. A HUGE car that sounds like a WW2 fighter plane.
It's cool.


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (willisit)*

man this thread came back from the dead!


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

I wonder what they are gonna do with that Fiat 126?????


----------



## Mikedub (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (turoc)*

Wow. thats incredible. And it was done in a relatively short time too!
911832 views. I wonder if this will make it to a million? 
mike


----------



## nixonite (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Mikedub)*

Hmmmm, creo que me gusta... Si! Me gusta mucho...
I like it... I like it A LOT! How much would a replica like that cost?? Hopefully less than the real deal...















http://www.alacan.com


_Modified by nixonite at 8:09 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## konger (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

This guy bulit SLR only looks on photos and car model 1:43, so I think that he had good work on it... This Mercedes "lives" ;] in Krakow in Poland... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by konger at 1:09 AM 5-8-2004_


----------



## The Guy On The Couch (May 7, 2004)

WOW, Thats a very nicely built car, exept for the doors, the hood and the headlights which doesn't fit properly. But it was an ancient mercedes so its a good job as long as you don't come near the real one. 
....What a hideous car by the way! It's a very ugly drugsdealercar in which i wouldn't want to be found dead in. In Holland there are driving cabs around that look like that and every other old-folks-mercedes.
























_Modified by The Guy On The Couch at 6:27 PM 5-7-2004_


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Mikedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedub* »_Wow. thats incredible. And it was done in a relatively short time too!
911832 views. I wonder if this will make it to a million? 
mike

1012923
Wonder if this is the most ever? Old tymers?


----------



## LittleBlackGTI (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (MKII GTI)*

I can build a go-kart


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (LittleBlackGTI)*

OY!


----------



## LiGuangming1981 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (protijy337)*

Wow







That's an incredible job, especially considering it was only a couple of guys building it from scratch. It certainly looks almost identical to the concept, although the production model looks significantly better, _especially_ on the inside. But the interior on this guy's model looks great too, in a different way. 
Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (The Chemist)*








over one million views yet just six pages of comments







It's like that hot girl you see from behind but when she turns around you find out she is good from far but far from good










_Modified by GTurboI at 10:20 PM 5-7-2004_


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (GTurboI)*

it looks better than the production model.
the production model looks like a clown's shoe.


----------



## nemesisjetta00 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (TheMadChigga)*

yea it does, but i bet it's faster


----------



## Sheynk (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_it looks better than the production model.
the production model looks like a clown's shoe.


wtf...the SLR is the best looking performance car after the new astons (not including the vanquish)


----------



## Lumbergh (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_it looks better than the production model.
the production model looks like a clown's shoe.

Good Lord, man! What's up with bringing this thread back from the dead so many friggin' times?


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Lumbergh)*

that is a beautiful piece of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif much talent. i wouldnt mind driving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

bump


----------



## vw86gti (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Sheynk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheynk* »_

wtf...the SLR is the best looking performance car after the new astons (not including the vanquish)

Thats funny...the SLR needs a nose job.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_bump

Here's my contribution to this ancient threat:

I FREAKIN SAW ONE YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!
I had no idea they were here?! I was very near MB Laguna Niguel in South Orange County, CA. It headed towards the freeway from PCH. 
It was was certainly impressive in person. That thing sounds wierd, lemme tell you--Do you remember when the original viper came out, all the journalists said it sounded like an appliance because you could only hear five of the ten cylinders (side pipes)? It was like that, really like nothing i've ever heard. The supercharger whine was definitely there over the "what the hell kind of four cylinder is that" engine note. 
Have any of you ever taunted someone on a sport bike into a quick race to see how badly you'd get destroyed? ***not talking about street racing here!--just a little gas to entice your fellow motorists







*** Well this guy took that "bait" from one of the many red lights we stopped at together, and he gave me a good taste of that thing's potentail without even trying. What a car. I felt lucky to have been able to trail the thing for so long and get such a thorough impression.


----------



## ShArKuS (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Now i-VTEC)*

Well don't mind if i'll revive this thread again ... i like very much the slr concept from mercedes and i found this on google. Since that car was made mb made some changes on the slr but still what that guy did was amazing ... but i have some doubts ... about the safety of the car and if the engine aproaches to the real thing or at least the halft of it ... but still is a great work ...


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

Wow and I thought it was going to look like ****. Just a little bit longer and it would be that much better


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

still cheaper than buying a real one


----------



## Thrice (Jan 6, 2004)

Def. worth the 7 pages of clicking. That's great. Does anyone have a pic again of MB original concept, it was showing up on page 6.


----------



## BlackMagic2004 (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (98passat21)*

Ive seen this at least 7 times already on vortex.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

oh wow, so you just made your own lol


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (BlackMagic2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagic2004* »_Ive seen this at least 7 times already on vortex.

Look at the first page: it's still the same thread being rocketed up to the top by a reply.


----------



## 97jetta2.8 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think thats the most viewied thread ever


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (97jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jetta2.8* »_I think thats the most viewied thread ever

thats because its as old as the intarweb itself


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (97jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jetta2.8* »_I think thats the most viewied thread ever

It was even slashdotted so go think.....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Good to see you back, Martijn. And this thread.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Whatever happened to his car.....did anyone buy it?


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

havnt seen this thread in a while. and that view count


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

wow, how have i never seen this thread before.
neato.


----------



## rigger (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (handlestolen)*

very cool. I can only dream..
;-)
Jeff
http://www.rigger.ca/gallery/


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (rigger)*

holy thread resurrection!


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (GTI628V)*

This thread.. risen more times than Jesus








I wonder how much the headlights cost anyways.


----------



## AllanWood (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (lithguy)*








Luxury Driving Style, with Affordable Price........^Q^
--------------------------------
http://www.MasterWheels.com


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

they should give him a real one for wut he has done.


----------



## NightOfDarkness (Jun 21, 2005)

*are 5year old on this forum ?*









Why are you all pll soooo imprest ?.
the only thing made here was a BODY, aka FRAME
the rest, SKIN parts where bought NEW from a dealer and this car cost **** load of money as an thease parts are mad expensive
Hood, bumpers, headlights, doors, trunk, roof, and even SKIN quarter panels where bought from a DEALER new and just placet on the car.
basikly he orderd the TOP whole car skin parts.
(if you look at the trunk when its opend youll see its DOUBLED LAYERD as in NEW from DEALER there is no way you can make that at home and if he did he wouldnt fabricate a double LAYER - this means bought new)
any one can do this nothing amazing about it or impresive, some work requerd but even a 10 year old could do a same thing.
__________________________
there is NO way he could make all the body pars him self at home to match espesialy Fenders and bumpers and hood.
Soo many ppl are soo stupid i cant belive you all thout he made the whole car, by reading some of the posts ppl are in shock, but there is NOTHING IMPRESIVE ABOUT IT
YOU ALL ACTED LIKE 5 YEAR OLDs AT CHRISMASS PLAING WITH YOUR TOYs
this just says that how "smart americans are" <--
_________________________
its not like there are pictures of him MAKEING EACH PART like a fender hood or even a SIMPLE DOOR witch is straight


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (GTI628V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI628V* »_holy thread resurrection!

x2


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightOfDarkness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightOfDarkness* »_








Why are you all pll soooo imprest ?.
this just says that how "smart americans are" <--


HAHA, so should we be "imprest" with your superior intelligence? Us "pll" can appreciate ingenuity and craftsmanship... so yes I am quite imprest... ass








Look at the number of views!


----------



## NightOfDarkness (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (MikeSAABt)*

Your a MORON
thre is nothing impresive about it, if you ORDER the Entier SKIN from a dealer, infact ITS NOT EVEN FORTH IT, money wise unless he stole all the parts
"The SLR is set for a 2003 release date and while many of the systems and technologies mentioned in this article sound cool, there's a chance a few of them won't make final production. Then again, with an asking price of about £250,000 ($678,000) it's fair to say that the SLR will set new trends in terms of equipment and technology."
"I mean, the sticker price for the SLR McLaren is $452,500. Can you afford one? Neither can I."
ill bet the Skin for the door is $10k each at least, door pilars quarter pannels itc.. $50k+ in all parts and what you got is just a look that you CANT even register, what do you tell the insurance company self made replica worth $500k, but i made it in 80k and what do you register under.
+ um not american and just by looking at all you morons how stupid you are by looking at few pics and start drulling, i dont care about intalagence or my spelling. the point is all americans are dumb.
the CHOPPER MOTORCYCLE witch is HAND MADE 100% and FABRICATED is MORE IMPRESIVE THEN THIS PEACE OF JUNK where entier body and all SKIN parts orderd from a DEALER and cost $$$$$$$$
for $100k+ you can probly buy a SALVAGED SLR CRASHED OR BURNED from an INSURANCE COMPANY, and that would be the actual CAR
what ever he did is NOT WORTH IT for the money invested
for 50k i can have a 2004-05 BMW 745, infact for $30k 03-04 Stolen Recovery from Insurence company, and ill have a 745 and what he has is a 1980 Mercedes 123.

ppl post stupid commets (wow, ohh my, i cant belive it) and so on with out ACTUALLY THINKING.
i saw a commet here some idiot posted "thats impressive they should make their own company and build prototype cars" <-- you have to be at least 5 years old to post something like that and anything more is PURE Retardness.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightOfDarkness)*

^ Douchebag


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (enriquejcu)*

LOL! I wonder which dumb **** from around here made a new username just to post this crap.

Oh and BTW, the SLR wasn't even in production when he built it. So where exactly did he get the parts from ?































_Modified by Reflex5.5 at 8:21 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## NightOfDarkness (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (Reflex5.5)*

before a car is RELEASEt to the publick ITS PLANS are made 5 years AGO
this has allways been with EVERY manufacture, you should watch Discovery channle more often some times they have good shows one about Porcsh and SL Series Mercedes was on YESTERDAY
2003 - 5 years that would make it 98 they start planning it designing it and makeing parts
he simple has some one working at the plant, Ohh my doesnt take a Rocket scientist to figure that out, 
god you ppl are soooo F*** stupid its not even funny.
look at the pictures parts doubled layerd as in factory made
INFACT if you look at HIS CAR and the ACTUAL RELEASE for the 03 IT is DIFIRENT, as in they made several models and the OWNER and several layers of managment of the company whent with the other model, thease parts where thrown away i assume, he took it and built his own.
YOUR ALL IDIOTS. cant belive you all fell for this
"why dont you spet out side and look at your CAR open a door look at it - and then IMAGINE MAKEING SOMETHING FROM A PICTURE, and that it all matched soo perfect at the end"
WHERE IS YOUR COMMON SENCE ?
there is one word for you all : IDIOTS.wait one more : MORONS


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightOfDarkness)*

^ Douchebag


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (enriquejcu)*

NightofDarkness?
more like TrollofRetardedness


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

Show some respect, it's...
NightofDouchebag


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (juice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juice* »_Show some respect, it's...
NightofDouchebag

aaahahahah even the moderators chime in about this tard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

wow. it only took douche 2 years to post a reply, not bad.


----------



## jikozi (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightOfDarkness)*

NightofDarkness...you want to come here and call me names to my face? why don't you drive over in your "Prosch". and don't hate on someone for having skills just because you seem to lack any at all. 
some, like you, must have been accidents.


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

woah! you mean to tell me they had MK4's in 1994?!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightOfDarkness)*

And the award of dumbarse of the year goes to...
NIGHTOFDARKNESS









BTW what's the view count now


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (SVT2888)*

This thread is awesome, does anyone know what happened to the "SLkR"? haha


----------



## texas03' (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: are 5year old on this forum ? (NightTrain EX)*

I doubt we will see nightofdarkness again, but you couldnt get those parts in 03 for the body. Its still a pain in the a$$ to get body parts for the slr today. And its a 560 sec that got sacrificed. not a 123 tarda$$.


----------



## dub-ghord (Aug 3, 2004)

hahaha... that is hilarious... so if i want a shell for a, lets say, ferrari that will be coming out in 5 years, i could go to a ferrari dealer and buy all the parts (if i had the money) and stick it on some old chassis and frame and id have nothing special? hahahaha what a genius. im sure when a manufacturer has a concept, they start stampin out body parts before they even put the car into production?! haha. sorry, i just cant get over that kid.


----------



## christurismohk (Dec 19, 2001)

ah........gotta love grave diggers :thumbsup:


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (christurismohk)*

Just found this link on another board guess i'll reserect her.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*

Good GOD....1.1 MILLION views!!!!








The thread that made it to AutoWeek.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*

over a million views..this thread needs bumped


----------



## vivagarcia (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (pagermancarlover)*

Wow, my first time viewing this thread. 
The craftsmanship is amazing!!!!


----------



## mercury724 (Aug 16, 2005)

very impressive work.. even if the panels were bought from a dealler (as some ppl would claim), you need some damn good skills to pull it off nicely. lot of real hard work to make those panels fit right . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mercury724 at 8:58 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

the panels dont fit right... 
is it just me? or are the gaps huge? i dont feel like reading the whole thread...


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

another crazy pollack







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I wonder if he's part of my family tree..


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1m2x3* »_the panels dont fit right... 
is it just me? or are the gaps huge? i dont feel like reading the whole thread...


boo hoo
lets see you build the same thing.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (kenny301)*

Just a couple of days ago I found out I was going to be the one who is going to be the only SLR tech at my dealership and I am excited. I already have worked on one and boy the factory was excited that I was not trained yet. After 17 years with MB and a couple of years with Maybach I would think they would lighten up but hey, they are pasionate about the product and I am excited to go.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

My own people


----------



## amk53 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (christurismohk)*

we build SL W230 of SLR Optik
http://www.ac-automobile.de
teL: +49 7131 899 368
[email protected]


----------



## amk53 (Oct 27, 2005)

*SL W230 build on SLR*

we build SL W230 of SLR Optik
http://www.ac-automobile.de
teL: +49 7131 899 368
[email protected]


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (amk53)*

this is gorgeous


----------



## Thrice (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_this is gorgeous 

i shoulda figured


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (T-Red Wolfs1.8T)*

aahhhhh..


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (HarvVAG)*

that my friends is some David Copperfield $hit right there....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

This thread is haunting us. It's back from dead every now and then. And it has about a billion views.


----------



## alineripper (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

the guy probably had no money left after that kind of a build.LOL
my question is how did they manage to duplicate all the body parts without a factory mould press or did they get one from somewhere for the body parts.
if ya cant buy one build it


----------



## Rain_ZG (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (alineripper)*

time for bump up








still no information what happend with the car?


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Rain_ZG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rain_ZG* »_time for bump up








still no information what happend with the car?

if u read everypage, you will know that mercedes offered this man big chunk of cash buying it back. but man refuses.. blah blah blah..


----------



## Rain_ZG (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (kyokoris)*

I read whole thread, but after post about selling car to MB, there was another post that MB want to suit him.
But both of this storyes were not confirmed


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Rain_ZG)*

Here is his latest project
Started with this - 








A little of this- 
































Ended up with this -








Pretty friggen sweet huh?


----------



## Rain_ZG (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (84cgtturbo)*

LOL
Do you maybe have any more pictures of this new project of him


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (Rain_ZG)*

Wow, boy got skills.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (TickTack)*


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (hectordc9)*

so cool to see people work with their hands


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (amk53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amk53* »_we build SL W230 of SLR Optik
http://www.ac-automobile.de
teL: +49 7131 899 368
[email protected]

damn that is the ricest sh8t ever








notice the headlight gap... and the rear








fake rims
















er not alighned?!?

















_Modified by kyokoris at 7:56 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (memnuts)*

That's inspiring... be right back.


----------



## .BRuno. (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (kyokoris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyokoris* »_damn that is the ricest sh8t ever
notice the headlight gap... and the rear

fake rims








er not alighned?!?
















_Modified by kyokoris at 7:56 PM 4-11-2006_

Those are ugly, but the "rims"/wheels aren't "fake rims"...
They're Lorinser LM6 wheels:


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (.BRuno.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.BRuno.* »_
Those are ugly, but the "rims"/wheels aren't "fake rims"...
They're Lorinser LM6 wheels:









ohhh
really?
look closely, lorinser wheels have semi gloss shine. not like those cheapo ebay lorsinsooOOrrrrrrrrr replicas, that does not shine like the real ones..
and if it is indeed lorinser where is the wheel cap?
you can easily buy cheapo lorinser copy wheels on ebay. you just have to know where to look to tell the differnces.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (kyokoris)*

real deal... see the spokes reflect lights?


----------



## .BRuno. (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: SL W230 build on SLR (kyokoris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyokoris* »_ohhh
really?
look closely, lorinser wheels have semi gloss shine. not like those cheapo ebay lorsinsooOOrrrrrrrrr replicas, that does not shine like the real ones..
and if it is indeed lorinser where is the wheel cap?
you can easily buy cheapo lorinser copy wheels on ebay. you just have to know where to look to tell the differnces.

Lorinser has many wheel finish options... Diamond cut (polished), chrome, "normal" silver....
And well, ever heard of changing the wheel cap? That wheel has a Mercedes cap, how can you say 100% sure it's a knockoff? I surely can't from an internet picture....








But if it makes you happy, ok, those are "fake rims"


----------



## nuckinfuts (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (jettajake00)*

started off as a volvo


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (nuckinfuts)*

Holy rebirth batman.


----------



## raycer (Aug 21, 2002)

such a classic thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drgnwgn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (raycer)*

Of course I respect the guy's talent; but....
This makes the original SLR look, um almost well done.
Anyway, I hope y'all respect what having a good designer working with the fabricator can do to make a car right. Everything (apart from the awesome fab skillz) on this car is wrong, WRONG I TELL YOU. 
-gravedigger


----------



## FELIX_GB (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (98passat21)*

I've seen a few driving around now, but something hits you everytime.
Damn what the hell is that noise - as the car appears 10 seconds later,
**** that car is ugly!


----------



## terry196greystone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

dURING THE 80'S WHEN MIAMI VICE WAS HUGE, IDIOTS STARTED CUTTING THE ROOFS OFF FERARRI S TO LOOK LIKE THE ONE ON THE SHOW, WHICH WAS ACTUALLY A KIT CAR, AS FERARRI NEVER MADE A DAYTONA CONVERTIBLE. tODAY THOSE CHOPPED ROOF FERARRIS ARE WOTHLESS, JUNK. dID ANYONE LOOK AT THE WHEEL OFFSET W/RESPECT TO THE FENDER ON THE PRE-PAINTED CAR? aFTER PAINT THEY HAD TO INSTALL WHEEL SPACERS OR SOME OTHER NEFARIOUS SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM(RIMS ALONE WOULD NOT MAKE UP THAT DIFFERENCE) tHE POINT IS, IT IS A KIT CAR, ANY DISCUSSION ABOUT VALUE IS LUDICROUS. iT HAS NO VALUE, OTHER THAN THE PRIDE OF THE GUY WHO BUILT IT. i WOULD LAUGH AT ANYONE WHO BOUGHT THIS CAR, BUT CERTAINLY SHAKE THE HAND OF THE MAN THAT BUILT IT. tHE NUT WHO BUILT IT.


----------



## terry196greystone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (_RevLimit_)*

dURING THE 80'S WHEN MIAMI VICE WAS HUGE, IDIOTS STARTED CUTTING THE ROOFS OFF FERARRI S TO LOOK LIKE THE ONE ON THE SHOW, WHICH WAS ACTUALLY A KIT CAR, AS FERARRI NEVER MADE A DAYTONA CONVERTIBLE. tODAY THOSE CHOPPED ROOF FERARRIS ARE WOTHLESS, JUNK. dID ANYONE LOOK AT THE WHEEL OFFSET W/RESPECT TO THE FENDER ON THE PRE-PAINTED CAR? aFTER PAINT THEY HAD TO INSTALL WHEEL SPACERS OR SOME OTHER NEFARIOUS SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM(RIMS ALONE WOULD NOT MAKE UP THAT DIFFERENCE) tHE POINT IS, IT IS A KIT CAR, ANY DISCUSSION ABOUT VALUE IS LUDICROUS. iT HAS NO VALUE, OTHER THAN THE PRIDE OF THE GUY WHO BUILT IT. i WOULD LAUGH AT ANYONE WHO BOUGHT THIS CAR, BUT CERTAINLY SHAKE THE HAND OF THE MAN THAT BUILT IT. tHE NUT WHO BUILT IT.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (terry196greystone)*

i heart caps lock and your twisted, bent fingers. you angry, angry man!!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (OverSquare)*

Why on earth was a nearly 9 year old thread bumped AGAIN








Still, this is before my time on here and I haven't seen it. And that is actually pretty cool


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Mercedes Vision SLR construction process revealed (B3passatBMX)*

Zombie thread...


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

^ Shut the **** up and pass the Borislav's.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

What a thread bump. Like the 56k beware on the title. Old school.


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

aprrekaevas said:


> Hello!
> Good morning!
> Уже сейчас реклама Московские девочки весьма популярны, нежели 10 лет назад. Почему же спрос вырос на такие досуг ............


Worst spammer post ever............


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

corradokreep said:


> Worst spammer post ever............


Dragged the curser over that link.....I picked up " prostituki idividualki". Im not russian but I think I can sort this one out. No clicky!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VR6GTI72 said:


> Dragged the curser over that link.....I picked up " prostituki idividualki". Im not russian but I think I can sort this one out. No clicky!


Yup, nekkid chick FTW :laugh:


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

aprrekaevas said:


> Hello!
> Good morning!
> Уже сейчас реклама Московские девочки весьма популярны, нежели 10 лет назад. Почему же спрос вырос на такие досуг услуги? Ранее все думали, что в стране близости нет, позже мыжчины и женщины стали намного без комплексов, что у нас сегодня не только секс существует, но о нем и говорят на всех улицах станы. Был такой период, когда стали быть услуги девки это время перестройки. В это время на экраны вышел одноименный кино "Интердевочка", который видела вся Россия.
> На сегодняшний день по данным интересного проса, каждый 9-ый мужчина пользуется услугами бляди , однако в возрасте от 25-40 лет, после 46лет каждый 12-ый. На вопросик зачем они брали именно такой вот интим, более частый ответ был: нету дней на свидания или не хочется хороших отношений, либо же поссорился с супругой. У всех свои мысли.
> ...


Already, ads Moscow girls are quite popular, rather than 10 years ago. Why the demand grew to such leisure services? Previously, everyone thought that the country's proximity to no later myzhchiny and women have become much without complexes that we have today is not just sex exists, but for him, and say all the streets mills. There was a period when services were to be the girls this time of restructuring. At this time, screens out the eponymous movie "Intergirl" which saw the whole of Russia. 
On the question for why they took it so here is sex, more frequent response was: no days on dates or do not want good relations, or else had quarreled with his wife. Everyone has his own thoughts. 
But the girls in such things matter nedotyanuli, services with a such portals as a sex forum came to only 0,7 per cent, and it is basically bisexual girls. 
As explained by sociological survey of almost more than half of the men who come to the services of prostitutes in Saratov have a permanent partner. As explained to experts, most customers are buying leisure services on a business trip, a lot of who has been in other cities or when sent to his wife away. 
By answering the men themselves, they turn to the services whores at least 1 time a couple of months, six months.And in general, that involved a lot of copulation nepredohranenny and in other cities it is most often practiced. 
Themselves as men do not think that sex confused with treason because paying for a green.But the fact has become a fact salons and confused lived all his life and will be sold.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

:laugh::wave::facepalm:


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

> online dating with herpes
> online dating with stds
> online dating obese women
> online dating smart people
> ...


:screwy::screwy:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

